# Ziki's goat ball already had horns and goat face love this toy



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

This is Ziki and his new ball I got at marshells he loves these kind of balls because rams them chases them and even gets his sexual frustration s out on this he crams me up I love this guy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that ball is certainly different! I bet Ziki has a blast with it


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That is funny. I think it's perfect!


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

liz said:


> Now that ball is certainly different! I bet Ziki has a blast with it


 He loves this thing he plays with my son and daughter alot they play doff ball with him and rams it back to them Then they try to play keep away and. They never when cause believe me. He runs them down fast for his ball and they get scared. And run in it cracks me up sometimes


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Doge ball I mean sorry my phone is messing up


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

betsy said:


> He loves this thing he plays with my son and daughter alot they play doff ball with him and rams it back to them Then they try to play keep away and. They never win cause believe me. He runs them down fast for his ball and they get scared. And run in it cracks me up sometimes


. Then I hang tether ball in my tree also and loves it


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a cool looking ball and I can see why he likes it. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Where did you get it? Any other goat toys you would recommend?


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

seren said:


> Where did you get it? Any other goat toys you would recommend?


 I got this at marshals it's a bouncy ball people are suppose sit on and bounce instead I got it for Ziki look at marshells or in the toy section for kids find bouncy balls. Or look online also I hung a tether ball from a tree and he loves that to, I want to hang a buch of tether balls from my tree and see what he does. I also hang hula hoops in the tree he jumps thru them and rams them but it keeps him busy


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've also seen them (smaller with a handle) at the feed stores for horses- so I think they are pretty durable. cute pic.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

What a great idea!! Love it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It just might be me but.....depending on how you look at that ball , its almost obscene 

But its a good idea , in fact I would get something like that for my girls but all they would do is stare at and if a strong enough breeze moved 
it , I think they would all have a heart attack


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I've also seen them (smaller with a handle) at the feed stores for horses- so I think they are pretty durable. cute pic.


This is my 3 rd ball the first two got worn out and poped The one with the handles gets stuck on his horns then He jumped in circles to get it off his head made me laugh so hard I was Rollin he wouldn't let me help


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> It just might be me but.....depending on how you look at that ball , its almost obscene
> 
> But its a good idea , in fact I would get something like that for my girls but all they would do is stare at and if a strong enough breeze moved
> it , I think they would all have a heart attack


 This is my third ball and the first two got worn out from him. And they popped When the. Second one poped it scared him silly , the second one had a handle and it got stuck on his horns he was going in circles trying to get it off and it poped I tried to help him but I was laughing too hard


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby , lol


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

We used to have a tire swing for our daughter and Lucky our buck would head butt it back and forth like playing tether ball. He loved it and would run to get to it before our daughter would. It was a game between the two of them to see who would get there first. Then one time while she was on it he bumped it and pushed it. So for awhile he was pushing her to swing. It was so funny I loved it! She got to heavy for him to push her and he played with it so much that it finally fell out of the tree. I really need to get another one or the tether ball idea - I'm sure he'd love that.

Not to much on the bouncy balls though - we have several we bought and they just don't play with them. He loves stuff hanging at eye sight though.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> We used to have a tire swing for our daughter and Lucky our buck would head butt it back and forth like playing tether ball. He loved it and would run to get to it before our daughter would. It was a game between the two of them to see who would get there first. Then one time while she was on it he bumped it and pushed it. So for awhile he was pushing her to swing. It was so funny I loved it! She got to heavy for him to push her and he played with it so much that it finally fell out of the tree. I really need to get another one or the tether ball idea - I'm sure he'd love that.
> 
> Not to much on the bouncy balls though - we have several we bought and they just don't play with them. He loves stuff hanging at eye sight though.


That's cute The tire idea sounds good also. I Want to put a couple of old tractor tires in the ground half way and I want to make a little playground for mine. Ziki has always played with toys since he was a baby I even have viedo of him only 2 months steadying himself on a big ball like the circus I don't know if you ever seen the skate board goat well it's funny you should look it up. Also Ziki my goat. Is starting to mess with my sons skate board


----------

